# Smokin in the Rockies  August 12th through 14th Rocky Mountain Regional SMF Gathering



## bbally (Jan 14, 2011)

In case people are starting to make travel plans I wanted to get the date up for this event.

We will be at the cattle ranch on the Divide Road between Whitewater and Gateway Colorado.

August 12th through the 14th 2011.

We have camping hook ups for electric, hot showers are available in the shower house.

We have room in some bunk houses and a cabin for lady' traveling alone.

I am charging a fee this year.  It will cost $20.00 to attend.  Money is going to the Marine Corps Scholarship Fund.

The website for the event is Smokin in the Rockies It is just a place holder now, but will go live as soon as the ticket sales office links are in place.

Last years attendies please PM if you are coming, I have things for you to do.


----------



## fourthwind (Jan 23, 2011)

Ouch!   We will be at the Dillon BBQ contest.  I was hoping to make this years shin dig up there...


----------



## bbally (Mar 19, 2011)

Just a few updates that need to be out there.......

Pastor Terry (old country preacher) will be attending again (mostly to give instant forgiveness to you sinners!) to perform the Sunday Morning services.  He will also be doing the Dutch Oven cooking again.  Pastor will also run the gun range again for the children and adults.

Saturday there will be a public tasting to help raise more money for the scholarship program.  Anyone wanting to participate will receive meat to cook and pass out to attendees.

Band is lined up for Saturday night.

Stll could use three teachers..... so if any of you have something to teach you can contact me and I will put in the picnic table circle to show what you know.  If you are thinking about it, but have trouble thinking you can teach it, let me know I can help you get used to speak with people.

I know two of you are flying in so far.... GJT is the airport code for anyone else thinking of it.  I can have one of the ranch hunting busses pick you up if required.

Some of you wanted to come in early, that is fine, if you need a listing of things to do let me know there is a lot of stuff to see.


----------



## bbally (Aug 1, 2011)

I am going to have to cancel this event.  The company I am the engineer for has decided to close its doors as of last Friday.  I will need to concentrate on Finding work.

Sorry for the short notice, but these things happen in this economy.

Catering company is way down so I don't have a large back up there.... but I will find something.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Bob. I know you will come out on top as usual!


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn!!

  That's bad news Bob...

You are in our thoughts and prayers..

  Craig


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the job and the Gathering. Good luck with the job search


----------



## venture (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Bob.  I know you will be fine, but you will be in our thoughts as well.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mike in denver (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear the event is cancelled.  I know you will do well in your next venture.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry Bob!  Hope things turn around quickly for you!

This economy is a real bummer!

Good Luck!

SOB


----------



## roller (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the bad luck...good luck to you..


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry Bob!

Hope you find something soon!!!

Todd


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 2, 2011)

Dang Bob. That sucks about the job. I hope things turn around quick for you.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 5, 2015)

Ditto on the finding a job. Looks like an Engineer would have no problem?

Hope you recover and we're thinking of you and a prayer is sent .

Good luck ,Brother.

Stan


----------

